# Oury Griffe



## Basser (27. Juni 2012)

Moin,

habe etwas Probleme mit meinen Griffen am Inspired Fourplay, die sind mir einfach zu dünn vom Durchmesser(habe etwas größere, "fleischige" Hände), sodass sich immer die Haut dort wo die Hornhaut ist zusammenschiebt und es spätestens nach ner Stunde fahren so weh tut, dass ich aufhören muss..

Hab jetz schon des öfteren gelesen, dass die Oury griffe schön dick sein sollen.
Nun möchte ich mir die bestellen und nun zur eigentlich Frage: Soll ich die Geschraubten ( 35 eus) kaufen oder reichen auch die zum einfach Draufstecken ?

Danke, 

Martin


----------



## Sherco (27. Juni 2012)

ich glaube, dass es weniger an den griffen liegt. Das ist anfangs beim trialen sehr normal. Mit der Zeit Wird die hornhautschicht an den Händen dicker. Das musste hier wohl jeder durchmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (28. Juni 2012)

btw: warum hast du im media-subforum gepostet? 

egal... 

ja, hat sherco schon recht. wenn du regelmäßig fährst brauchst selbst bei nur dünnem schaumstoff gar keine handschuhe!

aber ich persönlich komm in letzter zeit nicht mehr regelmäßig alle 1-2 tage zum fahren, sodass meine hornhaut sich zurückbildete. :-(  ich nehme bevorzugt auch dickere griffe. die hier. 
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=60&osCsid=a2qj1kbogiluh4nq9onip966j5
preis leistung einfach top. 

...und ziehe 2 paar handschuhe übereinander an.


----------



## duro e (28. Juni 2012)

fahre immer schon dünne schaumstoffgriffe ohne handschuhe.
am anfang tat es mal kurz weh , aber nun ists voll easy , keine schmerzen nichts . selbst nach ein paar stunden. ich knippse aber auch regelmäßig die hornhaut ab , damit dort nicht zu viel vorhanden ist .


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. Juni 2012)

Also wenn du die Wahl hast, würde ich immer schraubbare Griffe empfehlen, da diese tatsächlich nicht verrutschen können und sich sehr einfach montieren lassen.

Die Oury Griffe sind allerdings schon sehr dick, ich empfinde bei denen ebenso wie bei Amazings einen Kontrollverlust über den Lenker.


----------



## konrad (30. Juni 2012)

mir gings genauso!das liegt nicht daran,dass man zu wenig fährt,oder nicht an die belastungen gewöhnt ist...ich konnt früher mit den dünnen gummigriffen auch immer nur max 3h fahren und musste dann sogar ein tag pausieren,bis die hände wieder ok waren...irgendwie hatte sich immer die hornhaut von der unterhaut gelöst und dort haben sich blasen gebildet,sehr schmerzhaft...muss wohl genetisch sein...

wie auch immer-die griffe hier haben das problem gelöst,vertrau mir:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1172/a544/wcs-true-grips.html?mfid=88

wenn man se schön trocken aufn lenker kriegt,verrutschen se nicht,halten relativ lange,saugen sich nicht mit wasser voll,man hat immer nich volle kontrolle über den lenker und die handflächen sind genug gepolstert


----------



## -OX- (30. Juni 2012)

ich denke Softfoam (moosgummi) Griffe ist einfach das beste 

Ich hatte schon einige BBB / Velo / NoName /
im Moment fahre ich die von Trialtech und ich muß sagen es ist ein leicht anderes Material wie bei den Griffen vorher. 
Es ist ein tick härter.
Ich denke die werden sehr lange halten.

Was wichtig bei der Montage ist: genug Haarspray in den Griff sprühen
dann auf den Lenker schieben und über Nacht trocknen lassen also erst nach 12 - 24 Stunden fahren.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Juni 2012)

Ritchey Worldcup Schaumstoff Griffe. Sehr dick, weich und bequem. 
Drahtzügen mit Spiritus oder waschenzin. Kannst du nach zwei Minuten fahren. Per Spritze und Kanüle auch wunderbar zum abziehen.


----------



## Sherco (30. Juni 2012)

Hm. Ich ziehe die immer nur mit Pressluft rauf. Geht schnell und hat bei mir bisher immer gehalten.


----------



## Basser (1. Juli 2012)

Moin,

habe mittlerweile die Oury drauf und muss sagen, dass die für mich pers. wesentlich besser in der Hand liegen als die Inspired, welche übrigens nach ca 3 1/2 Monaten Regelmäßig trainieren Kein Profil mehr drauf haben und beinahe schon "durchgewetzt" sind. Soviel zum ich fahre nicht oft genug 

Grüßle


----------



## konrad (2. Juli 2012)

probier trotzdem nochmal die ritchey True Grips!du wirst keine probleme mehr mit den händen haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mit den dünnen Griffen das gleiche Problem.. Die "Wulst" die sich bei den dünnen Griffen bildet ist trotz Handschuhen und guten Griffen extrem unangnehm. Es gibt von Ritchey Griffe die für mich absolut genial sind. 

Den Ritchey WCS als leichte Schaumstoffvariante mit 43g
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prod.php?p=38-202-900&k=99205

und die etwas günstigere Gummivariante 
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prod.php?p=38-202-100&k=99205

Die Form ist identisch. Bei großen Handflächen ist der Griff absolut zu empfehlen. Das sind genau die paar mm mehr Durchmesser die mir immer gefehlt haben. 

"Am Anfang ist das normal" stimmt wohl, aber mir sind dünne Griffe auch nach fast 8 Jahren Trial noch unangenehm. Wäre ja auch ein Wunder wenn es da ein ultimatives Setup für jede körperliche Konstitution gäbe..


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab das Problem momentan auch mit den Trialtech-Griffen.. Merkt man da echt einen Unterschied zu den Ritcheys?


----------



## sensiminded (2. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre schon seit langer Zeit nur noch die Ritchey WCS Schaumstoffvariante. Ich habe große Hände wofür der Durchmesser gut passt und die haben durch den Schaumstoff eine angenehme leichte Dämpfung, obwohl sie nicht zu weich sind. Manche billigen Schaustoffgriffe sind viel zu weich. Wenn der WCS neu ist muss man sich immer etwas dran gewöhnen/den einfahren.

VG Alex


----------



## Basser (2. Juli 2012)

Tach,

der oury wurde nun ausgibig getestet. 
Leider doch nich das wahre, ist zwar schön dick und "komfortabel" für die hände, aber das problem mit der Kontrolle kann ich absolut bestätigen.

Werde wohl auch mal die WCS ausprobieren!
Gibts da nen großen Unterschied zwischen dem alten und neuen Modell ? Beim neuen siehts aus als hätte es wohl eine bischen stärkere wölbung. Sollte dann wohl auch zur geschraubten version greifen nehm ich an ?

Danke, Maddin


----------



## ecols (3. Juli 2012)

Es gibt noch ne Ergo Variante, die ist unnötig. Und nicht die Schraubvariante.. Die ganz normale!


----------



## Basser (3. Juli 2012)

warum nicht die zum schrauben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (3. Juli 2012)

Warum die Schwere zum Schrauben, wenn die leichtere auch gut hält


----------



## Basser (3. Juli 2012)

ok wenns nur das ist, kann ich mit leben^^


----------



## sensiminded (3. Juli 2012)

Du kannst ja beide bestellen und von den Unterschieden berichten. Ich vermute die greifen sich auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Basser (3. Juli 2012)

naja, hab mir mal den "alten", graden zum schrauben bestellt, sollte die tage eintreffen, bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Basser (4. Juli 2012)

alter.

die griffe sind voll titte, grade ne stunde gefahren, OHNE handschuhe, echt knorke.

danke für den tip


----------



## sensiminded (4. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich wahrscheinlich langsam doch zu alt, um die Sprache der Jugend zu verstehen!


----------



## Basser (4. Juli 2012)

+


----------



## kamo-i (5. Juli 2012)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich wahrscheinlich langsam doch zu alt, um die Sprache der Jugend zu verstehen!


----------



## JanStahl (5. Juli 2012)

Sprache braucht es dreckig. Jugendsprache? Ordentlich! 
Die Jugend hat sich nur noch nicht verbogen, der Rest kauert doch schon mit den Eiern am Boden.

Und der Basser ist schon so alt, den kontrolliert nicht mal mehr die Rennleitung. 
Also etwas mehr Respekt vor dieser Art fremdschamprovozierender Altersweisheit, die sich nicht 
der grauen Konvention derer, die sich am wohlsten in der Masse fühlen, beugen tut!

Ich will an dieser Stelle einen mir unbekannten Kampfschreiber zitieren:

klartxt JETZT

..hey ihr luschen, kriecht nicht auf dem boden rum und macht euch selbst schlecht. steht auf und speit dem rest des protozoiden abfalls im netz entgegen, was immer euch bewegt. wir sind nur so schlecht, weil wir sehr hart daran arbeiten, dem rest der welt die verdauung umzukehren. das koennt ihr schon lange, ihr muesst es nur tun. sogar unsere leerzeichen haben mehr gewalt als 1000 zeilen txt von den elenden weblogbrunzern, die sich unter den absatzen unserer krampfstiefel verstecken, wenn wir kommen. ihr seid auf dem richtigen weg, verehrte kollegen: lernt endlich, eure verdauungsbeschwerden in txt zu hacken und sie dem mentalproletariat vierkant vor das fressbrett zu nageln.


seid unverzagt kameraden, die situation ist hoffnungslos, doch keineswegs ernst. wir sind nur ein kleiner haufen von hochdruckspinnern, wirkungskonsumenten und profiquerulanten, der sich tagtaeglich auf eine mission impossible begibt - in den stinkenden sumpf der langweile, in dem es von ekligem geschmeiss und verkackten knochendenkern nur so wimmelt.


wir sind die marines des txtes. unser job ist dreckig und gemein. keiner kennt unsere namen, aber alle schreien nach uns, wenn die situation sinnlose gewalt und maximales chaos erfordert. wir sind ausgebrannt und erschoepft, wenn wir die blutige wallstatt des mittelmasses verlassen und nichts als erbrechen, verzweiflung, verwirrung und verstoerung hinterlassen. aber das interessiert keinen, denn es ist unser job. wir waschen den staub des schlachtfeldes mit ihrem erbrochenen von unseren stiefeln, mit denen wir ihre ballerfratzen in den schmutz treten.


was die sache wirklich anstrengend macht, ist die tatsache, dass so kleine gehirne nur schwer zu treffen sind und wir aus diesem grund staendig trommelfeuer geben muessen. wir fuerchten nichts - ausser txthemmung und heissgelaufenen flammenwerfern.


unsere bemuehungen sind nur ein schwefelgelber brockenfurz in den kosmos der langeweile. wir schultern an jedem verdammten tag, an dem wir uns aus dem koma erheben, die txtfaust und txten eine braite schneise in den wald der bewusstseinslosigkeit, der die saftigen rosa wiesen der kreativitaet mit unertraeglichen grau ueberwuchert. wir txten auf verlorenem posten, umzingelt vom urschleim der gewoehnlichkeit und des mittelmasses. mit den uns zur verfuegung stehenden mitteln verteidigen wir unsere oase der intellektuellen gewalt, jeden tag aufs neue gegen die wanderduenen der hirn-, witz- und arschlosigkeit.

so, geschaetzte kollegen, genug gelabert. haut euch den noetigen dampf ins gehirn und zeigt dem feind, wo weiland bartel den txt geholt hat..


----------



## Basser (7. Juli 2012)

ein pewpewpew der Anerkennung.

Und achja Mr. JanStahl, besorg dir auch die griffe für deine neue gurke, sind halt echt DIE griffe.

Gna.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanStahl (7. Juli 2012)

Alta - ich lieg sowas von im Trend, keiner hat so viel Talent!

Bevor ich mir die Griffe kaufe (was ich tun werde), hole ich mir 
erstmal ein paar Seidenhandschuhe zur Manipulation.

Abgesehen davon empfehle ich auch AME Tri - etwas dünner, vielleicht
zu dünn für die Männerhände von Basser, dafür pflegen sie die Hände schon beim Cousten - und die in die gleiche Kategorie fallenden Wethepeople All-Day.

Allgemein sind wenig profilierte BMX-Griffe eine gute Wahl für samtige Haut, da damit ja die ganzen Emo-Kinder ohne Handschuhe rumfahren. Allerdings fehlt dann oft der Durchmesser, denn diese Leute wissen ja einfach nicht, dass nicht nur die Länge, sondern auch der Durchmesser zählt.


----------



## konrad (7. Juli 2012)

ich find den plastikkern der schraubbaren Richtey WCS grips nicht so gut...der vergrÃ¶Ãert nur unnÃ¶tig den durchmesser der griffe und hÃ¤rter sind se dadurch auch...ich fahre die schraubbaren griffe am stadtradl,dafÃ¼r ist es super!zum trialn wÃ¼rde ich wie gesagt die einfache 7â¬ moosgummi varinate empfehlen.


----------



## Basser (8. Juli 2012)

naja, hab nochn bike mit gripshift, dass neue griffe braucht, da werd ich auf jeden fall die normal draufmachen, dann werd ich vorher mal tauschen und ausprobieren.

und bevor ichs vergess...


JanStahl schrieb:


> Alta - ich lieg sowas von im Trend, keiner hat so viel Talent!



Du bist der Arsch im Karohemd, hast noch kein Gewicht gestemmt...


----------

